# tenrec



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

After losing womble so young i wasnt going to get another tenrec but went to vist a friend of mine who had a few 10 week old healthy tenrecs available. i fell in love with this little dude, not sure if its a boy or girl but it is just fab already twice the size of womble. im going to call it either welly or spion


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute  ! Praying everything goes good with this one.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats! He/she is a cutie!


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

i hope you can see all this pic, i love it


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That's a wonderful photo! I love it too!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

What a darling little face! I love the sunflower pic.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Simply adorable. The sunflower photo is now my desktop.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

its mine too


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

What a cutie! And what a sweet tribute to Womble to adopt another of his kind, I'm sure he would be flattered.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

So beautiful  I'm glad you were able to get him/her. They are really precious looking creatures.


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

Awww! What a little charmer!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What an adorable little sweetheart! I'm so glad that we get to enjoy another tenrec. I've thought of little Womble often. Thank you for sharing your baby with us.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww! Congrats on the new guy/girl, hope all goes well with them.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks, he seems a lot healthier than womble ever was and is almost twice the size. womble was rejected by his mum at 2 day and hand reared so i think that may have been the cause of his problems. little welly is a greedy little pig so pretty healthy as far as i can see and utterly gorgeous.


----------

